# Mystics trade Holdsclaw to LA



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

*Holdsclaw to LA*

WOW...LA just got a strong shot in the arm.

Anybody else looking forward to Seattle's home opener on May 21st...Sue and Lauren get their rings, the banner goes up and Suzy Batkovic gets her introduction to the wild world of WNBA basketball...

Batgirl will have Holdsclaw and Leslie up the side of her head. I look for her to run out of the gym, straight to the airport and get on the first flight back to France where she can play "soft" basketball for 10 times what she will be making in the W this season. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Who can beat LA's front line: Mabika, Leslie and Holdsclaw?


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

*Mystics trade Holdsclaw*

The *Washington Post* has reported that the *Washington Mystics* have traded *Chamique Holdsclaw* to the LA Sparks for DeLisha Milton-Jones.
I'm sure there has to be more to the trade than this because if that is all that Washington got in return, then they got rapped.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Mystics trade Holdsclaw*

A first round pick has been announced as part of the deal. Washington will get LA's #1 pick (13th overall) in the upcoming draft.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Mystics trade Holdsclaw*

Lisa Leslie and Holdsclaw on the same team...that's like Kobe and Shaq


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

They are gonna be hard to deal with, for sho.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i really dont follow womens bball but they are in LA so i root for them...i heard holdslaw is awsome....and i already know leslie is like the shaq of the wnba so that should be a nice duo...


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

As a dedicated and loyal Mystics fan, I am highly disappointed by this trade. Although Chamique Holdsclaw is affected by her depression which caused her to miss games last season, I feel the Mystics organization could have gotten more in return for Holdsclaw.

Not that it really matters.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know nothing about the WNBA, but I know that Holdsclaw kicks major female ***.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Mystics should've gotten more in return for her. I'm not an avid WNBA fan, but I know for sure they could've gotten more. I was at least expecting to see Teasley(sp) in there.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

she might not even play basketball again because of her depression ****


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Holdsclaw is very talented and was playing some of the best ball of her career last season before she sat down. If she has gotten rejuvenated playing in Europe, then she will make a formidable tandem with Leslie. Not exactly "Shaq & Kobe" because Holdsclaw is a forward...either side, usually a pf. But, she can handle, too. LA won't need her to carry as much of the load that she felt necessary on the Mystics in D.C.

The West will be interesting, that is for sure. Seattle better enjoy getting those rings and hanging that banner this year, 'cause repeating just got more difficult.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> The West will be interesting, that is for sure. Seattle better enjoy getting those rings and hanging that banner this year, 'cause repeating just got more difficult.



I was going to post the same thing. :wink:

Dang, the West is looking better and better. I'm not sure if I like that. LOL.
I hate to talk bad about Delisha but it seems like the Mystics got the worst of the trade.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Good trade for LA.

Washington should be okay ...I guess


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

At least Washington is free from the Meek drama. Now they can concetrate on getting players around Alana and making a run for the East. The East has beefed up as well. Charlotte and Indy have made some changes and gotten players from the West, so look for some stronger defense over there.

Of course, we got a player from the East...TARI...can't wait to see her.

I am thinking about going up to Seattle to see Lauren get her ring...I know some of you don't like her, but since it will be the last one she gets until she goes down and plays in Phoenix in the next couple of years, I want to be there. I also want to see Batkovic get beat-the-heLL-up by Leslie and Holdsclaw. LOL!! :biggrin: 

GEAUX LADY TIGERS :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't know squat about the WNBA, but do remember that Holdsclaw was hyped up coming out of college and seems to be a talented basketball player. It seems like a fishy deal, and the Mystics must really be confident that something is wrong with her.

Could anyone provide details on this depression? excuse my ignorance, please.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

There was a lot of drama last season with the whole Meek thing. When she first left the team, nobody knew where she was for several days until she finally called Pat Summit. I like Meek a lot but she has always talked about leaving Washington for New York, her hometown. But I guess LA will have to do.
I hope she has righted the ship and wish her the best.


----------

